# white patches on upside down catfish



## SheriLyn (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello,

There is two white patched, one on his tummy and then one on his side and I was wondering if anyone would know what it might be. There is a couple pictures. I know its blurry but just to give you an idea of the size.

Thank you!


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

looks like fungus to me. Ive never had experience with this before but im sure in a lil bit, many will have suggestions for you


----------

